# monday 28th, cloey, LR or malabar ?????



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

i want to head out on monday morning but where is the question.

*Clovelly ??* it's closest and there are always a few fish around but i haven't got a keeper king in a while.
*Long Reef ??* means crossing the bridge but i can cope, been fishing well, probably sydney's hottest property at the moment.
*Malabar ??* i have been meaning to check it out in a long time, really want to paddle south around to little bay. This spot is one of the best i know off the rocks, bonito, salmon, kings and snapper have all been taken off the rocks and i have seen schools of bonito chopping up the water in past seasons. Could be time to give it a go.

any thoughts ?
any takers ?


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Keza, bonnies are around.

I'll be back at LR on Monday. Hoping to pick up bonnies at first light then kings


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

keza said:


> Long Reef ?? means crossing the bridge


I know what you mean mate, that's a big commitment :lol: :lol:

I'll prob be up for an Eastern sub's bash on monday. Reckon this weekend will be stinkboat crazy though. Malabar has a ramp there so expect a fair few boats around. I know Gordons Bay fishing club has a fishing comp tomorrow but I still am planning to go out tomorrow. WCI will be busy also.

Cheers Dave


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

ok, at the moment it is all looking a bit quiet for tomorrow, i am wanting to try out malabar, any one keen ???


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

I'll be heading out at Kurnell tomorrow am, heading around the front of Botany Bay entrance.. No idea if theres any kings around at the moment, but I'll be giving it a go.

Keza, if you're at Little Bay, I'll wave to you! I'll be on UHF 25 so if theres any action let me know and I'll paddle up to meet you.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

you sure i can't temp you with a malabar trip ?


----------



## MangoX (Feb 18, 2006)

Good luck out there fellas...

Will be hitting LR with Dave tomorrow. Interested in seeing where the fish will be


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

See you at LR Dave & Steve.


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi all
Although slow in starting today, Cloey turned out to be fantastic, with 5 undersized kingies and one that nearly spooled me and then busted me off.
Thought of heading out tomorrow to Cloey, but have just returned from a wedding, so will probably relax tomorrow.
Good luck with your piscatorial endeavours!!
Cheers

Simon
Prowler 15


----------

